# New to Mexico City - San Angel



## tomr (Aug 14, 2010)

My wife and I recently moved to San Angel and are interested to meet other Expats in the area


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find new friends from your area and that you will feel free to relate your experiences as you settle into your new home.


----------

